# Amyae and Golden Tailed Gecko



## ozzieimages (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello everyone
Barry here from ozzieimages.

Thank you to Luke (Snake eyes) on the Gold Coast for giving me
the opportunity to photograph these 2 beautiful geckos.
We had a great morning , got some amazing photos and we shall be
doing it again soon. 

I just wanted to share some these photos with you.

Thank you to Luke, Steve and Steve.

Barry


----------



## arbok (Feb 10, 2008)

wow mate top quality photos, do u mind if i download them? would look great as a desktop background...


----------



## Kyro (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow Barry they are excellent pics, that Amyae is a scary looking little thing


----------



## ozzieimages (Feb 10, 2008)

Go ahead Arbok, I would be honoured, thanks..

He certainly is scary looking, he was a big boy for a Gecko, and he was not afraid to have a nip at us either..

Baz


----------



## denno (Feb 10, 2008)

great pics love the goldentail


----------



## arbok (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks baz, got the bottom one as my background now... looks great!

yeah ive heard amyae and asper can be quite agressive... but there still soooo cute


----------



## levis04 (Feb 10, 2008)

they are great photos!!


----------



## luke.r.s (Feb 10, 2008)

wow their fantastic, one of those is definately going to be one of my backgrounds


----------



## Gecko :) (Feb 10, 2008)

They are some great shots!!
You should enter them into the Calandar!

Good work!!


----------



## ad (Feb 10, 2008)

Great camerawork, lovely gex,
Cheers
Adam


----------

